# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  ερωτησεις σχετικα με isdn

## grgmls

μια εξαδελφη μου εχει γραμμη pstn πανω σε φερεσυχνο οπως της
ειπαν απο τον οτε και δεν μπορει να αντεξει internet
πραγματι προσπαθησα να της εγκαταστησω μια συνδεση δικη μου
και ενω το modem συνδεθηκε με το παροχεα δεν ανοιγαν ουτε σελιδες
ουτε mail
ο οτε ειπε οτι ειναι αδυνατη τουλαχιστον συντομα απελευθερωση της γραμμης απο το φερεσυχνο
και μονο με μετατροπη σε isdn θα μπορεσει να εχει συντομα internet
επειδη δεν εχω ιδεα απο isdn ηθελα να ρωτησω τους χρηστες isdn
1. αυτα που λεει ο οτε ειναι αληθεια η πανε να της πουλησουν συνδεση isdn
2. τι συσκευες χρειαζονται για το isdn
3. αυτες τις δινει δωρεαν ο οτε η πρεπει να αγοραστουν
4. οι ρυθμισεις των συσκευων ειναι ευκολες η ασπριζουν τα μαλλια σου
5. υπαρχει καποιο ελληνικο site που απαντα στα παραπανω
    ευχαριστω

----------


## del_ahmettt

1.Μέχρι προτινως όλοι ξέραμε πως φερέσυχνο= η κατάρα του Έλληνα χρήστη και ότι αν ησουν σε φερέσυχνο δεν μπαίνει με τιποτα isdn ,ώσπου μια μέρα κάποιος από το forum μας επεισε για το αντίθετο (Έχει αναπτύξει λέει ,η Ιντρακομ τεχνολογία που μπορεί και βάζει ISDN πάνω σε φερέσυχνο!) (Κάνε ένα search-α βρεις το thread)
Ειλικρινά,δεν έχω αποψη για το αν υστερεί ποιοτικά σε σχεση με μια κανονική ΙSDN και δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με το τεχνικό κομματι του θέματος.
Πάντως πρέπει σε κάθε περίπτωση να σου δίνει 7.5 /15 ΚΒ/s με 64/128 kbps σύνδεση.Σε κάθε αλλη περίπτωση είναι ΑΠΑΤΗ!

2. Το μόνο που χρειαζεται είναι μια συσκευή τερματισμου του Ιsdn δικτυου στο χώρο σου.Το πασίγνωστο ΝΕΤΜΟD!
3. Είναι τζαμπα (φαινομενικά γιατί πληρωνεις το τελος μετατροπης σε isdn)
4.Δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολη η εγκατασταση του Netmod μιας που εχει λεπτομερείς οδηγίες.
5.Τα sites που μάλλον θα σου χρειαστουν ειναι τα:
www.ote-shop.gr για τιμές και http://netmod.intracom.gr για τεχνικά

----------


## DiM

http://www.go-isdn.gr/

----------

